
Launching our startup – Livresq – educational authoring tool - alexmalureanu
https://livresq.com/en/
======
alexmalureanu
Hey everyone, we are finally launching our educational authoring tool.
Everyone willing to help us (we really need it) pick up a free trial account
and tell us what you think.

